Ask HN: Will you use email privacy solution created by ex-NSA employees - kostaddin
======
kostaddin
I am asking generally because it seemed former intelligence agencies employees
tend to develop security solutions.

Exactly what I mean is Virtru (exNSA) but Checkpoint (Ex-Mossad
[https://www.haaretz.com/1.5045925](https://www.haaretz.com/1.5045925)) is
also such example.

------
freferfer
What is the name of that solution ?

